# Has fridich ever made you wana crawl up and die!?!?



## Dylan (Jan 6, 2011)

Basically im getting reallly worked up over f2l and im about to throw away my cubes and have you ever felt this way!?


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 6, 2011)

No.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 6, 2011)

Not to this extent, but I remember being pretty pissed off with f2l. 
One day I just sat down and put 100% focus into Kippy33's tutorial. I got it over time. You'll also learn new and advanced tricks as you go along.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jan 6, 2011)

No i average sub 12 and its actually quite simple once you get passed the 15 second barrier


----------



## flan (Jan 6, 2011)

Learning it...no because I was super motivated. But I feel like that when I feel like I'm solving fast but I struggle to get even close to good times.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 6, 2011)

No but FMC sometimes does...

And still this is currently the "event" I enjoy most.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 6, 2011)

The problem is though i just dont get what shes on about on her website so is there any easier websites? And im not actually gonna crawl up and die


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 6, 2011)

Dylan said:


> is there any easier websites?


Google?


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 6, 2011)

roux.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 6, 2011)

have you tried the Hunting story videos, or Badmephisto's youtube tutorials.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 6, 2011)

Ill have. Look thanks


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 6, 2011)

i learned from lanc the blue knights video and found it xremely easy to understand so i would recomend it


----------



## theace (Jan 6, 2011)

I learnt from LanceTheBlueKnight's videos. There was a time when I felt that way, but that was because I was stagnant at sub 40. I'm sub 30 now. Need to get to sub 20!


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 6, 2011)

I definitely never felt this way. I just looked at a few cases on the speedsolving wiki, figured out how they worked, and pretty quickly learned how to do it for any case.


----------



## moogra (Jan 6, 2011)

F2L can be figured out by yourself. The cases are largely similar and I remember sitting down one day and figuring it all out. There are a couple of strange cases that I use that aren't the same as "the book", per say, but the ways I've figured out is fast anyway.

I suggest you mess around with the cube, try to figure out how to make a F2L pair. Usually this does not take many moves. Intuitive F2L is supposedly better, as far as I know.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 6, 2011)

I never got upset while learning F2L. Sometimes a couple of the LL algorithms bothered me because I could never find any fingertrick-friendly algorithms. It doesn't matter though, 'cause I like Roux, and corners first better.


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 6, 2011)

ITT: Every cuber ever on SpeedSolvingdotcom had no difficulty whatsoever with figuring out F2L; they skimmed through a tutorial and within minutes mastered it began averaging sub-10. It was so easy they showed their 10/10 supermodel girlfriend how to do it and even she figured it out, and then they proceeded to make sweet love.

Yes OP, I raged when learning F2L, especially when I first started and became about 20 seconds slower than when I used beginner's. It's an ongoing process, it's been years for me and I'm still learning new things.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm raging right now at it.

I'm stuck at 22 sec avgs...
I've done it intuitively, then got the best algs for weird cases. I understand how it works, and can do a pair at a time without looking during each pair. 
The problem is, though, that I cannot track the pieces as well as I wish. I have to concentrate hard and go slower than usual to track them. But, when I'm timing myself, I tend to not notice, and just speed up, which means I mess up my lookahead, and get slower avgs.

So, I need to concentrate on lookahead and tracking the pieces, and it's making me rage. I just feel like no matter how much I focus on F2L tracking/lookahead, my times are improving by about 1 sec a month... 

Which reminds me, anyone know of a F2L tracking/lookahead practice?
I mean, I understand how it works, so I don't need a guide/tutorial. Just wondering if there's a type of practice that focuses on lookahead/tracking, instead of me just doing F2L over and over. I just feel like the way I'm practicing isn't getting me anywhere, and that there's gotta be something better that I don't know about for tracking/lookahead.

But, if there isn't, then I just need to man up, and keep at it.


----------



## Erzz (Jan 6, 2011)

There is a site I keep forgetting to help you recognize corners. I'm sure someone else will read this and know it.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 6, 2011)

Erzz said:


> There is a site I keep forgetting to help you recognize corners. I'm sure someone else will read this and know it.


 
you talking about this? http://cube.crider.co.uk/coracle.html


----------



## mr. giggums (Jan 6, 2011)

Erzz said:


> There is a site I keep forgetting to help you recognize corners. I'm sure someone else will read this and know it.


 
Clicky

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Dylan (Jan 6, 2011)

Right i learnt how to do the rubiks cube in my own and took me 7 days straight and most of f2l but i wana know how do you swap the second layer corners round because i keep getting stuck that way


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 6, 2011)

no. because i don't use it and see no reason as to be frustrated at it.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 6, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> roux.


 


waffle=ijm said:


> no. because i don't use it and see no reason as to be frustrated at it.


 
yep


----------



## Forte (Jan 6, 2011)

juggling made me a million more times frustrated than cubing >_>


----------



## qqwref (Jan 6, 2011)

F2L (and OLL and PLL too) wasn't easy to learn, but I had a fun time because it was cool to see all the new tricks that would help me save time over what I was doing before (keyhole and 4-alg LL). So from my perspective I never got annoyed at it because I *couldn't* learn it, instead I was amazed at all the new algs I *could* learn. Glass half full kind of thing, I guess.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 6, 2011)

I never felt this way. For learning F2L, I learned the concept from Badmephisto and after that, I just figured it out my self; you get faster with practice.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 6, 2011)

i have to agree with forte juggling is mch more frustarating to learn but once youve learned it(like wise F2L) it gets so much easier


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 6, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Basically im getting reallly worked up over f2l and im about to throw away my cubes and have you ever felt this way!?



Weeeeell, no.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 6, 2011)

I quit Fridrich because it was too frustrating.


----------



## maggot (Jan 6, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Right i learnt how to do the rubiks cube in my own and took me 7 days straight and most of f2l but i wana know how do you swap the second layer corners round because i keep getting stuck that way


 
cool story bro. 

explain your 'in my own' method. what do you not understand about f2l? you pair a corner with its edge and then insert the pair into its 'slot'. post a video of what you dont understand? swapping corners is typically something i would only worry about in the PLL part of a solve. if you mean you dont understand the fridrich method, you should break it down into many parts. cross (intuitive), f2l (intuitive for the most part unless you plan on learning 40+ algs for something so simple), 2 look OLL, 2 look PLL. 
2 look OLL is making the cross on top (orienting edges) which is 2 algs (adj edges oriented, opp edges oriented). for no edge oriented is a combination of both cases. from there, you preform one of 7 algs.
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/cfop/oll/ollcasealledgesflippedcorrectly 

2 look PLL is permuting corners (or edges) and then permuting the edges (or corners) using a really small amount of PLLs. 
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/cfop/pll/pllcaseedges
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/cfop/pll/pllcasecorners

then typically one will learn all the PLL cases, then all the OLL cases, and F2L tricks along the way. its not so frustrating that you want to quit. . . at least you can solve a cube. that's more than what most people can say.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 7, 2011)

F2l was the most fun part pll was good but I hate learning oll


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 7, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> F2l was the most fun part pll was good but I hate learning oll


That's exactly how I feel. F2L is fun to do intuitively, and PLL isn't bad. But, whenever I decide to start learning OLL, I have a feeling I'm gonna hate it...


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 7, 2011)

OLL was really easy, just time consuming. Almost all of the algs can be combinations of easy triggers such as (R U R' U') , (R' F R F') , (R U R' U) and their mirrors/inverses. After you get about half way in it gets substantially easier than it was at the beginning.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 7, 2011)

left block, right block, and m slice are all my favorite parts of roux


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 7, 2011)

Why do people make a whole thread for this?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 7, 2011)

F2L is the fun part! It's the algorithms that are annoying. Macky's F2L page is awesome, but I wouldn't really advise learning from any tutorial, just make things up as you go along and pick up tricks from people.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 7, 2011)

I've always seen F2L as trivial.


----------



## cuberr (Jan 7, 2011)

When I was first learning f2l I found it somewhat difficult, but never to this extreme. Just practice a lot and if you need to watch a few videos on it and then you should be fine. The hardest thing I've found so far with cubing is learning full PLL cause that's what I'm doing right now and it's taking me forever. But other than that, it's not too bad.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 7, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I've always seen F2L as trivial.


 
Exactly. It's just blockbuilding, with cross preservation.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jan 7, 2011)

F2l is okay on the fun scale. I find OLL and PLL to actually be fun
TO THOSE OF YOU THAT ARE DAUNTED BY THE LARGE NUMBER OF OLLS
just do it
really, they're not that hard, i was in your position a few months ago, now i almost have them all down...


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> roux.





Cool Frog said:


> *Originally Posted by Cool Frog*
> roux.
> 
> *Originally Posted by waffle=ijm *
> ...


 


Cool Frog said:


> left block, right block, and m slice are all my favorite parts of roux



We get it. You use Roux.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 7, 2011)

musicninja17 said:


> F2l is okay on the fun scale. I find OLL and PLL to actually be fun
> TO THOSE OF YOU THAT ARE DAUNTED BY THE LARGE NUMBER OF OLLS
> just do it
> really, they're not that hard, i was in your position a few months ago, now i almost have them all down...



But I don't want to.


----------



## vgbjason (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been moderately upset by fridrich in the past.
Not to the "crawl up and die" level. But I've been upset nonetheless.


----------



## kpcube (Jan 7, 2011)

Ironicly F2L has become the most efficent part of my solve or at least getting there quickly, (oh how much practice makes a difference). Unfortunatly my non balenced practice methods have killed other parts of my solve like an 8-12 sec LL and a 7 sec cross. But to answer your question yes it has


----------



## musicninja17 (Jan 7, 2011)

i didn't want to either. I don't think anybody really does at first. But you just have to sit down and look at the easy algs...they're like trigger happy i guess.....


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 7, 2011)

kpcube said:


> a 7 sec cross.


 
O_O
Damn.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Update----- i stayed up last night and qorked out fl2 and OLL and i thought OLL was easy maybe its the way my brain works? :|


----------



## BC1997 (Jan 7, 2011)

NO


----------



## Dylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Has anyone got any good sites for learning more OLL?


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 7, 2011)

Woner's site
[wiki]OLL[/wiki]
Anthony Brooks' site

there are more, but these should be a good start.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 7, 2011)

The only part of CFOP that makes me want to shove a chainsaw down my throat is the cross.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 7, 2011)

I first learned LBL and I wasnt really into f2l, but after I wanted to get faster I knew only learning oll and pll would get me anywhere so I learned F2l. It also takes time to get faster. In my process I learn new advanced algs and hard cases. You just need to be patient i think


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jan 8, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> ITT: Every cuber ever on SpeedSolvingdotcom had no difficulty whatsoever with figuring out F2L;


Bull ****.


goatseforever said:


> It was so easy they showed their 10/10 supermodel girlfriend how to do it and even she figured it out, and then they proceeded to make sweet love.


Yes. 


goatseforever said:


> Yes OP,


No, unnecessary spamming of terms doesn't make you seem smarter


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jan 8, 2011)

no.


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 8, 2011)

stinkocheeze said:


> No, unnecessary spamming of terms doesn't make you seem smarter


 
Please enlighten me as to which "term" it was I was "spamming" so that I can proceed to make fun of you in some way.


----------

